# Keep Smiling



## Unforgiven DK

Hello there..  

I would be really happy if anyone is able to translate this for me 

"Keep Smiling" into Latin..

I searched for a long time for it but havent been able to find a trusted translation.

Thanks so far..


----------



## BrunoR

To keep -> mandare?
To smile -> sorridere? (not really sure, but that's Italian for to smile, so it won't be far away from that)

*manda(te) sorridere* would be my guess.


----------



## Kevin Beach

*Subridere perge(te)*

or 

*Renidere perseva(te)*


----------



## BrunoR

Kevin Beach said:


> *Subridere perge(te)*
> 
> or
> 
> *Renidere perseva(te)*


Totally agreed, much better translation than mine!


----------



## relativamente

Kevin Beach said:


> *Subridere perge(te)*
> 
> or
> 
> *Renidere perseva(te)*


 
Yes, perseverare, or persistere are much better than mando wich means somethin different.So I would say

Persevera in subridendo or subridere.Also Pergere.YOu could use the noun subrisus.Ex.Insiste subrisu

In ancient Rome subrisus did not mean exactly the same as smile but with the change in behaviour it did.


----------



## Kevin Beach

relativamente said:


> Yes, perseverare, or persistere are much better than mando wich means somethin different.So I would say
> 
> Persevera in subridendo or subridere.Also Pergere.YOu could use the noun subrisus.Ex.Insiste subrisu
> 
> In ancient Rome subrisus did not mean exactly the same as smile but with the change in behaviour it did.


*Persevera*?

If the infinitive is *perservare*, aren't the imperatives *perseva(te)*?


----------



## BrunoR

Kevin Beach said:


> *Persevera*?
> 
> If the infinitive is *perservare*, aren't the imperatives *perseva(te)*?


Yes they are, infinitive - re (+ te for plural imperative). So persevare(te).



relativamente said:


> Yes, perseverare, or persistere are much better than mando wich means somethin different.So I would say
> 
> Persevera in subridendo or subridere.Also Pergere.YOu could use the noun subrisus.Ex.Insiste subrisu
> 
> In ancient Rome subrisus did not mean exactly the same as smile but with the change in behaviour it did.


Correct correct! My bad! I actually meant manere!


----------



## Tinu

I am afraid that "to keep" should rather be translated as "perseverare", so the imperative singular would be "persevera", "perseverate" in plural.
Also "subridere", while by no means incorrect, doesn´t seem to me as best choice as it means "to smile slightly, in a hint". It is the derivation of basic verb "ridere", which means simply "to smile, to laugh" and would be therefore the most "unmarked" translation.
So, i dare suggest "Ridere persevera!"


----------



## relativamente

Tinu said:


> I am afraid that "to keep" should rather be translated as "perseverare", so the imperative singular would be "persevera", "perseverate" in plural.
> Also "subridere", while by no means incorrect, doesn´t seem to me as best choice as it means "to smile slightly, in a hint". It is the derivation of basic verb "ridere", which means simply "to smile, to laugh" and would be therefore the most "unmarked" translation.
> So, i dare suggest "Ridere persevera!"


 
But "ridere persevera" would mean "keep laughing".
It seems that in ancient Rome they didn't smile much.Gravitas was the most appreciated virtue.At least they had not a special word, as greeks had, but later introduced subridere, wich meant something like to laugh inside onself.I read all this in some internet page, so I am not sure after all.


----------



## Hamlet2508

relativamente said:


> But "ridere persevera" would mean "keep laughing".
> It seems that in ancient Rome they didn't smile much.Gravitas was the most appreciated virtue.At least they had not a special word, as greeks had, but later introduced subridere, wich meant something like to laugh inside onself.I read all this in some internet page, so I am not sure after all.



you might try 
*noli desistere ringi *(don't stop grinning) ringor,ringi dep. show one's teeth,grin
_*perge ringi!*_
*persequere ringi!*
though
regards,
Hamlet


----------

